# Little fast & big slow HDD with jails



## samile (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello, first I love FreeBSD and I tell a big thanks to all the maintainers. I have a little question: I have both hard drives, 1 SSD of 30GB (the fast one) and a big 500GB regular drive (the slow one). And all my different websites are on jails.

What is faster: put system on fast one and jails on slow one or system on slow one and jails on fast ones. I try to keep the minimum install on main system (12GB) and my jails are 15GB.

Thanks in advance for your help, and sorry for my broken English ;-)


----------



## UNIXgod (Oct 30, 2011)

check out the tuning() man page.


----------



## samile (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello, Thx for your fast response.
I will read this long text carefully.
And if I don't find my response come back here.

Thx very much.


----------



## samile (Oct 30, 2011)

After reading it carefully, I decided to give priority to system (Configuration nÂ°I).

I have 4096MB RAM then 4GB swaps


```
[B]Configuration nÂ°I[/B]
on SDD (30 GB)
1- / (root) 4GB
2- swap 4GB
3- /var 4GB
4- /var/tmp 1GB
5- /usr 7GB
6- /home 10GB
===========
total ~30GB
===========
on 500GB regular drive
1- swap 4GB
2- /usr/jails 192GB
3- /var/backups 300GB
===========
total ~500GB
```


```
[B]Configuration nÂ°II[/B]
on SDD (30GB)
1- swap 4GB
2- /usr/jails 26GB
================
total ~30GB
================
on 500GB regular drive
1- / (root) 10GB
2- swap 10GB
3- /var 10GB
4- /var/tmp 10GB
5- /usr 10GB
6- /home 150GB
7- /var/backups 300GB
================
total ~500GB
================
```
But I would like to know what do you think about speed in the Configuration nÂ°II for Apache/PHP/MySQL.


----------

